# Fave old school Mac games



## Robn Kester (Mar 7, 2005)

I know we all have a fave or two from the old days. What are your top 5 old school fave Mac Games? (dont necessarily have to be Mac specific but preferably ones you played on your Mac)

1) Marathon
2) Marathon - Durandal
3) Aperion
4) Glider
5) Crystal Quest

your turn!


----------



## Damrod (Mar 7, 2005)

Really 'old' games just pop 4 to my mind, in no particular order:

1) Marathon games
2) Lemmings games
3) Oxyd series
4) Barrack

Damn, I would really like to play Oxyd or Barrack OS X native...


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 7, 2005)

Due time man, due time, all things that are worth it come back around.

And there is always Classic of course


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2005)

1. Hellcats Over the Pacific
2. PT 109

I still play both on my Quadra 950.


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 8, 2005)

Two words:

Shufflepuck Café


Glider Pro is now officially abandonware and can be downloaded in its entirety for free from the author


----------



## Decado (Mar 8, 2005)

Also in no particular order
1) marathon
2) Marathon 2 / infinity
3) Myth 2
4) Monkey Island 2
5) Myst

p.s i am just finishing Myst: revelation. Works fine on my hardware (1.33 ghz). one of the ages is a bit slow, but nothing that bothers you after a few hours. the reason i write this is that some stores say a G5 is required.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2005)

Alone in the Dark (have played version 1, but have had problems with keyboard controls on version 2)
PegLeg (which I haven't been able to find)
Bolo
All Marathon games
Snood 

One more....

Maelstrom.  Definitely an addictive game, even now on almost every platform.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

Day of the tentacle
Indiana Jones 1-3
Monkey island 1-3
Loom
Testdrive 1-3
Police quest 1


----------



## Decado (Mar 8, 2005)

oh... nearly forgot my REALLY oldschool favorites:

1) Dark Castle
2) beyond Dark Castle
3) Ancient art of war
4) apache strike (with a trackball)
5) Scarab of Ra


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Day of the tentacle



Oh man, I remember playing that game.  That was a trip to play.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2005)

ok, how old are these games:
Rick Dangerous
IK+ Karate
Turricane


----------



## Decado (Mar 8, 2005)

i just realised that i've learned nearly all my english from playing games 
And i think Myst was the Master exam, reading through all those journals


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 8, 2005)

Lots of great games listed! I saw a few that made me think "dang I forgot about that!". Makes me want to go dig thru some of my old discs and see what I can find.

Looks like Marathon 1/2/3 get top honours so far.

Keep em coming...


----------



## HoZ (Mar 10, 2005)

marathon games....
lemmings....(w00t)
doom...
er... thats it...
wait.... warcraft 1


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 23, 2005)

nixgeek got one of them right.
BOLO ROCKS!!!!!!!!
i spent many after school hours playing bolo with 15 others in a highschool mac lab (lc2s at that!, oh we did it in the mac plus, se, and classic labs too)
other faves were:
netrek
tron
maze wars
specter.
can you tell, we liked the network games at school ( all over apple net no less)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 24, 2005)

wow 


my first ever game on the mac was BOLO (I wish there were an OS X version  )
other than that favorites:
Hellcats
Marathon series
Abuse
Alone in the dark
Warcraft II (I spent so much time playing this game )


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 24, 2005)

there is a bolo for os x.  its found at, simply enouph-

xbolo.net

boy was i elated when i found it.  mind you, it is under develiment and therefore is not perfect, BUT ITS BOLO ON OS X, WHAT MORE COULD YOU WANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 13, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> Also in no particular order
> 1) marathon
> 2) Marathon 2 / infinity
> 3) Myth 2
> ...



Hi!
Would you happen to know if Myst Revelation will run on Tiger OS X 10.4?  Requirements state an OS version of 10.2 to 10.3.
Thanks muchly!


----------



## mosx86 (Nov 14, 2005)

Ultima III
Cyborg
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy
Marathon 1 & 2
Myth

Sheesh, two of those are word games...


----------



## mosx86 (Nov 14, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> oh... nearly forgot my REALLY oldschool favorites:
> 
> 1) Dark Castle
> 2) beyond Dark Castle
> ...



Awe man... Completely forgot about Dark Castle and Ancient Art of War...

Gotta throw in Ancient Art of War at Sea too...


----------



## Decado (Nov 14, 2005)

Wolf359 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Would you happen to know if Myst Revelation will run on Tiger OS X 10.4?  Requirements state an OS version of 10.2 to 10.3.
> Thanks muchly!



i have at least started it under osx10.4 to check a few things out and refreshen my memory about a few places, so yes it works. I can't guarantee every age will work, but since the ones i tested did i see no reason why not.

i just think ubi have been slow in updating their homepage. 

speaking of myst i must say that revelation is my all time favorite (well, maybe riven also). myst: end of ages was a bit of a dissapointment.


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks very much Decado!
I've played the first 3 series on my Gater, but since I am about to receive my first Mac, I'd like to have the "classics" to play again on the new system.  I'll be looking for a similiar type of game that is written for Mac - any ideas Decado?
End of Ages...hmmm - alot of "Mystites" have been disappointed with the ending  so I have some reservations playing it.


----------



## Decado (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm afraid cyan is the only ones doing these kind of games anymore 
but if you are willing to play some older games i have heard nothing but good things about the journeyman-series. it was made by presto studies (and they made Myst 3: Exile for ubi soft).

for your old myst-series, i'm pretty sure that myst 1 would play well in Virtual PC (if you dont want to buy / can't find a new mac versions of the game). myst: Riven, Myst 3:exile, Revelation and End of ages are on hybrid discs so that should be no problem.


----------



## Decado (Nov 15, 2005)

i have not so much problem with the ending of the game as i have with the feel of the entire game. the graphics just don't cut it. in previous myst titles you knew that every shadow and sound was important and there ware fantastic and surreal ages. in End of ages, due to the real-time graphics and the fact that they had to account for the fact that people would play at different resolutions, quality and sound settings, they could have no puzzles/solutions that depended on details. and they could not do very fantastic ages.
it gives the impression that it is an unfinished game with graphics that are worse that Myst 1  it should have been the most fantastic myst of them all (cyan being back and all).


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Decado,
I would be interested in trying out the Journeyman series but, unfortunately, the Tiger OS doesn't include the "Classic" OS as well.  I would have to install Panther inorder to have access to "Classic" for pre-OS X games, so I've been told.
Are we to be disappointed with the Apples programmers or the game companies that don't keep up with latest patches or updates. I suppose that could be quite expensive for the companies that produce these games.  Seems a shame though.


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree with you about the Myst series.  The games genius, besides the puzzles, was in sounds you had to listen for and looking at everything - searching for those slightly hidden details.  That makes for an excellant game and well worth the money.  From what you've said above, I'll probably skip on the End of Ages for this very reason.  Very disappointed that UBI didn't keep up to it's standards, especially for it final game.    

After I left the forum last night, I started surfing for some OS X Strategy/Puzzle Solving type games.  I came across 3 that might be interesting.
1) Alida
2) Riddle of the Sphinx: The Omega Stone
3) RHEM 2


----------



## Decado (Nov 16, 2005)

hi!
i did not know that os9 wasn't included with tiger. that is a shame. i know the classic environment is, so if you just could get hold of os9 you should be set to go. maybe you could lend panther from someone and just extract the os9 system folder?
what country are you in? if you have a good apple-resller (or better yet; apple-store) close by you could ask them to give you a cd with a macos9 as a make-thecustomer-happy-thing. apple doesnt sell os9 anymore so i dont think the could charge you anything.

back to the funny things:
"Secret of the Luxor" is a bit of a myst rip-off (concept wise) and quite good.


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Decado,
I must have gotten a hold of a bad Apple at Apple Customer Service.  With further research I find that Tiger OS X 10.4 does come with an OS 9 System Folder.  I found this out at the Apple website.  Apparently, some PowerMac G5's have this folder preinstalled on the hard drive, others don't - go figure.  But the good news is that if it is not on the HD, one can install it from the CDs that come with the computer. So all systems go!  

What I understood is that "Classic" simulates OS 9 - which allows one to run their older programs.  I'm figuring that inorder for OS 9 to run beside Tiger they had to fiddle with the programming of the original OS 9, thus coming up with "Classic" an OS 9 simulator.  I'll have to check into this out of curiousity.  Since I am going to become a Mactite (Mac-tete) (tete with "^" over the first "e" is french for "head" and pronounced "tite". I am from Quebec(a french province) in Canada so I like to cover both languages.
I sent an email to tech support for the game, "The Omega Stone".  Requirements call for an OS running 10.2 to 10.3.  They can not guarentee that it will work on Tiger.  They said that some programs are backward compatible and some aren't.  If it were not to work, then simply send it back to them for a refund.  Now that doesn't sit well with me.  Deals come up on Ebay and I'll never know if the game or software requirements calling for 10.1 to 10.3, will run correctly on Tiger OS X - especially if it is a used version. I forsee a no-refund in the midst.

Thanks for listing the game "Secret of the Luxor".  I'll go check it out tonight!
Take care


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2005)

Classic is basically OS 9 running in somewhat of a virtual machine (the best description I can get).  It's not emulating OS 9, but instead is an actual OS 9 installation.

Some Power Macs that can't boot into OS 9 still ahve the ability to install it from the Restore CDs that Apple ships with these machines.  My iMac G5 didn't have OS 9 installed, but the installation was there in the CD and I installed it.  Note that this isn't the retail version of the Mac OS X Installation, which doesn't come with OS 9.  Only the restore CDs that come with the Apple systems have OS 9 included in the package.


----------



## mindbend (Nov 17, 2005)

I concur with all the obvious ones. I'll repeat just for kicks the ones that I actually played.

1. Dark Castle (it's still fun!)
2. Marathon
3. Lemmings (quite possibly the most inventive game ever)
4. Doom


And the old text games:
Zork
Liesure Suit Larry!
Leather Goesses of Phobos (or something like that)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2005)

Lemmings was awesome! But why is everyone talking about Marathon as though they can't play it any more? You can use the Alpeh engine and it works as well as it ever did in OS9.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Lemmings was awesome! But why is everyone talking about Marathon as though they can't play it any more? You can use the Alpeh engine and it works as well as it ever did in OS9.



That's exactly what I'm doing on my Windows, Mac OS, and Linux systems. 

My son even loves playing it.


----------



## jackonaut (Dec 4, 2005)

are you kidding me, prince of persia!


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

MAELSTROM!!!!

and did anyone ever play Despair? It wasn't a game as such, just a sort of simulator where people are walking around and you play god by putting the poor things through thunder storms avalanches etc. was fun, I played in on my mac Classic a lot.


----------



## rei1974 (Dec 13, 2005)

Well Myst is a classic  but I'm surprised no one talk about Dungeon Master! the first innovative RPG game... and was born on apple (by the software house Faster Than Light).
That game ruled... I still remember playing it at my old friend house, he had a mac at those times, and I didn't! I was so jealous!


----------



## TeoWolf82 (Sep 7, 2012)

1) Apache Strike
2) PT 109
3) Shufflepuck Café


----------

